# mk3 rear brakes/bearings



## c1utch (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a question regarding the rear disc brakes on a mk3 jetta GT. A friend of mine and myself have been doing a few projects on this car, the latest being the rear brakes. Long story short, we finished and attached the rim/lugs only to find the wheel to be moving too much for comfort. When we took the wheel and then the caliper/bracket off, the rotor was stuck! the outer bearing was completely seized onto the stub axle, and we had to cut off the stub axle with a cutting torch (the only way, i wish i had a picture to show) in order to remove the rotor.
Of course, i got a new stub axle, and thats attached. What i need is some help with the assembly of the bearings/races onto the new rotor and stub axle. I have looked all over these forums, and my haynes repair manual is not clear enough. I do not want to have the bearing seize again, I want to have the bearings assembled properly. Does anyone have a FAQ made for this with pictures? I need to get this done the car is on jackstands at my friend's parents garage. 
Any help is greatly appreciated! I need to get this done! Thank you!


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: mk3 rear brakes/bearings (c1utch)*

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty...x.htm


----------



## c1utch (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: mk3 rear brakes/bearings (greyhare)*

perfect, exactly what i needed. thank you.


----------



## mbSandflea (Feb 6, 2010)

You may have accidently tightened the hub-nut too tight. I took mine to a friends and we did the same thing Sunday. He's a car guy, builds Mustangs for dragracing, but with all of his knowledge even he could appreciate a Bentley manual. If you do nothing else to car, buy a Bentley and some type of VagCom scanner....they are priceless.


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: mk3 rear brakes/bearings (c1utch)*

Bearing probably seized due to a lack of lubrication.
Most people never service the rear wheel bearings until they fall apart or seize from lack of lubrication/service.
If you haven't completed completed repairs yet, what you need is: (2) new wheel bearing sets (one for each side), (2) new rotors, and the new axle for the side you cut off. You need to inspect the other side, because it's going to be in the same condition. It's always recommended that you do both sides at the same time (whether it's the front or rear).
Get a Bentley VW Factory Service Manual for your car.


----------



## THP8VGTI (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: mk3 rear brakes/bearings (germancarnut51)*

go to the parts store and get a bearing/ race driver set. it will include several pieces that fit into races and a special punch. they will only go in so far. dont use a punch on new races cause it will f them up


----------



## mbSandflea (Feb 6, 2010)

And use a bearing packer rather than greasing the bearings by hand. Easier, cleaner and gets more grease inside.


----------



## V-dub-R (Aug 31, 2004)

*How to replace rear tapered roller bearings*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPQeH3yWg44


----------

